# Why we need a border wall



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, I thought I would post a couple of pics so you could see how border enforcement has changed and why we just need to build the dang wall.









*This photo is from the National Geographic Archives, circa 1920's, showing Border Agents stopping an illegal from just zipping back across the border to Mexico (near El Paso, TX).*









*This is how far backwards we've come, my picture, circa 2012, showing warning sign, no Border Agents anywhere around, we now just warn Americans to be careful, (Huachuca Mountains, AZ.)*

That sign is less than 1/4 mile from my home...

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep .... we need a functional border.

A country without a culture, language, and a border will fall.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They are taking bids as we speak. Getting this started and Gorsuch on the supreme court will go a long way in scoring a few brownie points with me.

Trump administration now officially requesting bids to build border wall - Washington Times


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's put politics and political correctness aside and get this done....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

see just how quik Prez Trump gets blamed when another 911 happens - every single one of these DemoCraps that have been trying to stop the new security measures will be back pedaling so hard - they'll likely stroke out ... 

we got Somali illegals coming into the country - most likely thru the south - traveling & staying hidden around the country - now crossing over into Canada illegally .... if that isn't an indication of the problem - nothing is ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Funny thing, the Canadians are known as being the most polite people on the face of the earth. Last night I was listening to the fake communist news over the radio and learned that illegal aliens violating Canada's border will be arrested and shipped back to the USA.

The Vatican has a wall. Some Arab countries refuse to take any "refugees" at all. So why are we even debating this? Not only would I build a wall, but I'd lay girder type obstacles ala' Omaha Beach and outfit the guard towers will automatic weapons.

It's a crime too illegally enter the USA. It's way pass time to debate this, just build the friggin' wall.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Funny thing, the Canadians are known as being the most polite people on the face of the earth. Last night I was listening to the fake communist news over the radio and learned that illegal aliens violating Canada's border will be arrested and shipped back to the USA.
> 
> The Vatican has a wall. Some Arab countries refuse to take any "refugees" at all. So why are we even debating this? Not only would I build a wall, but I'd lay girder type obstacles ala' Omaha Beach and outfit the guard towers will automatic weapons.
> 
> It's a crime too illegally enter the USA. It's way pass time to debate this, just build the friggin' wall.


Your having a very bad day if your caught in Mexico illegally, yet they chastise us on enforcing our immigration laws? They can stick it. Build the freakin damn wall.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Even heaven has a wall, gate, guard and some strict requirements to enter.

Heck China has had a great wall for thousands of years and no problems with Mexican. Just sayin.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A big wall with these guard posts!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Funny thing, the Canadians are known as being the most polite people on the face of the earth. Last night I was listening to the fake communist news over the radio and learned that illegal aliens violating Canada's border will be arrested and shipped back to the USA.
> 
> The Vatican has a wall. Some Arab countries refuse to take any "refugees" at all. So why are we even debating this? Not only would I build a wall, but I'd lay girder type obstacles ala' Omaha Beach and outfit the guard towers will automatic weapons.
> 
> It's a crime too illegally enter the USA. It's way pass time to debate this, just build the friggin' wall.


the latest Canadian poll shows that 48% want the illegals stopped & deported - and there hasn't even been trouble yet - and the deluge flood of illegals hasn't even started yet - all these soon to be Canadians are self deporting themselves ....

in regard to Canada deporting the illegals - they don't go back to the US - Canada is responsible for transporting them back to the illegals home country ... just like the US has doing - buying plane tickets back to Central America and even overseas to Africa ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Saguaro National Park just to the west of me now has signs like azrancher posted.


----------

